# Dauntless - Open Beta



## Gimmick (31. Mai 2018)

Moin, 

das Spiel scheint hier ein wenig unterzugehen - zu Unrecht wie ich finde.

Ich hatte diese Woche reichlich Zeit, um mich da auszutoben und finde es super ^^. Man merkt zwar, dass es sich noch in der Beta-Phase befindet und einige Skins und Bosse etc. fehlen, aber rein spielerisch macht es jetzt schon Laune.
Inhaltlich ist es ein auf das Wesentliche reduzierte Boss-Gekloppe in hübscher UE4 Comic-Grafik. Wobei mir persönlich die Kämpfe optisch ziemlich gut gefallen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe bisher alle verfügbaren Bosse mal besiegt und nur ein zwei Viecher gegen Ende bereiten mir immernoch Probleme ^^.

Spielt es hier noch jemand?


----------



## Bandicoot (31. Mai 2018)

Kann man ja mal reinschauen in die Open Beta. THX für die Info!


----------

